# Best Shampoo to use



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I am sure we have talked about what Shampoo to use but for the life of me I can't find the topic-well anyway I am wondering what Shampoo to get for the two kids of mine.

I have used Isle of Dog (great shampoo but too expensive) and have used Crown Royale (also very expensive for two). So now am looking for a good shampoo that will not take a bank loan to buy-and while we are at it how about a good conditioner. I don't use anything with Tea tree in it because I thought I read somewhere that was not good for the dogs. 

Thanks-
Pat


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I adore Nature's Specialties products - the plum silky shampoo and the aloe re-moisturizer. For the fly-aways, they also have a nice spray you put on your brush and it really helps. It's reasonably priced, but best if you find it at a dog show. PM me if you need the only link I've found for it online.

Summerwind is also nice.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think you will find the responses will really very here. Lately I love the Chris Christensen products on my pup. It just makes his coat so much fuller and glossy. On Dora, I really like Coat handler products and I let her set in the conditioner for awhile as she has a long coat. I loved the smell of the plum silky that I got but it didn't do much for Dora. I did like Nature's comb out spray though- I need to get some more


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am loving the #1 All Systems Botanical Conditioner that was in the goodie bags from the So. California Havanese Specialty~ It smells SO good!
I have never used their shampoo, but I may just give it a try~


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

For Jasper the thing that works the best is pantene for blonds both the shampoo and conditioner. And I have tried a lot of dog shampoos-- but his coat seems the softest and he is less itchy when we use the pantene. Haven't really found the best for Cash yet--- this time we used Pantene always smooth. But he seems best when he comes home from the groomers and they use Nova Pearls.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I vote for Nature's Specialties Plum Silky Shampoo and Coat Handler's Conditioner, or the Remoisturizer with Aloe conditioner (Nature's Specialties).

Unfortunately, since there is such a variety of Hav coat types and textures, you will need to _try _the products on your dog to see what it does to the coat. That's how you end up with a pantry full of leftover products! :suspicious:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I have been using the Eqyss Shampoo and Conditioner.
Also, the Eqyss Survivor Detangler and Shine. 

I only use the Detangler and Shine a time or two between baths. I just rub it in my hands and then run my hands through her coat before combing.

I like it and it leaves Sissy very silky. I get it at Petedge.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Jane said:


> I vote for Nature's Specialties Plum Silky Shampoo and Coat Handler's Conditioner, or the Remoisturizer with Aloe conditioner (Nature's Specialties).
> 
> Unfortunately, since there is such a variety of Hav coat types and textures, you will need to _try _the products on your dog to see what it does to the coat. That's how you end up with a pantry full of leftover products! :suspicious:


Oh tell me about it!! I have tried CH shampoo and conditioner, CC Daily moisturizing shampoo, IOD, Natures specialties... It adds up.

Tito has finer, and lets be honest, more wave, and I really like how he looks when I use Natures Specialties Plum Silky Shampoo, with Coat Handler Conditioner and/or Aloe Remoisturizer. He has a tendancy to fro out and since he is matting right now the Plum Silky Shampoo isnt making his hair tangle when I bathe him. I think it helps to find someone with Hav with comparable coat type and try what they use. A lot of booths at dog shows have samples too, so try to get some of those before you buy the full size.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

For Kodi I love Isle of Dog products. I can use almost anything for Shelby. Her coat looks good with any products. Eqyus didn't leave her as white as other shampoos. I have also been using the #1 All Systems and like it alot.
Plush Puppy is also good.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Miss Paige said:


> I am sure we have talked about what Shampoo to use but for the life of me I can't find the topic-well anyway I am wondering what Shampoo to get for the two kids of mine.
> 
> I have used Isle of Dog (great shampoo but too expensive) and have used Crown Royale (also very expensive for two). So now am looking for a good shampoo that will not take a bank loan to buy-and while we are at it how about a good conditioner. I don't use anything with Tea tree in it because I thought I read somewhere that was not good for the dogs.
> 
> ...


Pat,
I think it depends on the kind of coat on the dog to be honest. Some human products have worked well on mine, I like Chris C., but I didn't like Isle of Dog. I have tried so many, but my favorite is one that seems to work on all the coats. Not sure I should share all my secrets though. :tape:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*many shampoos*

Whatever I use seems to work fairly well, including the hair products I use on myself. Some long time owners have shared with me that they use much cheaper products than I have been using and their dogs look fabulous.

Whatever I use, Riki finds a way to roll around in the grass as soon as possible. He looks groomed for about a half an hour before he either gets into water, mud, grass, or just a mess from chasing Daisy all over the house. I try to snap a photo as soon as I am done!

Once I cheated and used my straightening tool on him...did he ever look like a show dog. I wonder if they cheat and use those!

Linda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Linda- just hang out at a show and you will learn some secrets! I watched a lady with a Chinese Crested take and put mascara on the head hair to make it really black


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Linda- just hang out at a show and you will learn some secrets! I watched a lady with a Chinese Crested take and put mascara on the head hair to make it really black


:jaw:

That is insane!! Someone told me people even use sharpies to create the dark rims on the eyes on some larger breed. I heard of people dying their dogs hair too. Crazyness. I need to hang out by the Cresteds for this mascara woman. What is going on with the world? Child pageants are bad enough with the fake teeth, now we do it to dogs. Sad.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*the havanese standard*

says free and easy, not a fussed over look! LOL

Some show dogs have had a clear scissor on their coat...it is too perfect in line. My dogs never have their coat completely straight.

Once I tried to pet a dog before a show of one of my friends and she about jumped on me. I didn't realize how much effort it gets them to look so perfect. A few dogs have coats that look good most of the time but most do not.

I'd love to hear some other show secrets. I see dogs in bondage before shows, the longer breeds so their coats stay nice. They look so silly. I think people getting dogs think they will always look like this. LOL I say.

I should show Riki just after his groom and then ten seconds later. That is the true dog. Or how delightful he smells after a bath and then how not delightful as soon as he finds something to roll in. He doesn't want any other dogs to know he is around so he can sneak up on them! A dog is a dog is a dog.

Many people tell me that I should dress him up and put him in a bag to carry. He wouldn't tolerate it for a second. His middle name is DOG. Daisy would allow this, but she is feminine and doesn't mind. She also doesn't like her hiney wet!

Linda


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*havanese don't shed*

And another thing as I spend my days vacuuming...what is it like with a dog that does shed? I have put in pergo since getting the dogs so the carpet doesn't absorb all the hair. I see it floating around the house and I do the floors twice a day!

I know that staying at my sister's, her dalmation would walk by me and I'd be covered in fur. I think you don't see it at her house as much as the carpet collects it and it doesn't float free until you sit down on the floor.

Yep, they don't shed but they sure have loose ones! Sort of like my husband!

Linda


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*bluing...*

here is a "cheat" I read on the internet:

COAT

Whiter Than White

There are two different ways that we heard over the years to make the white parts of a dog's coat extra white and nice.

We heard that some owners, handlers and groomers actually used bluing on the white coats. Bluing is what we normally think of for laundry - you know, add a little blue to dingy whites to make them whiter.

The trick that we saw in action was to use cornstarch. The cornstarch was rubbed into the white coat and spread all around with the hands. Then you'd brush the powder through the coat and rub and rub with your hands until any loose powder came off. This really whitens up a white coat. If this method were to be used for the show ring and any white powder got onto the judge's hands or clothing, who knows what could happen. Would your dog be disqualified? Would your dog lose points? But, it is surely great for just showing your dog off or for portraits.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Kathy:

Tell your secrets-LOL-I think you remember the Princess Miss Paige's coat-and Rommy is a total different story-curly-curly-I thought about letting him grow out to see what it would do-it looks like someone plugged him into a light socket-bushy is a good word.

Pat:



Kathy said:


> Pat,
> I think it depends on the kind of coat on the dog to be honest. Some human products have worked well on mine, I like Chris C., but I didn't like Isle of Dog. I have tried so many, but my favorite is one that seems to work on all the coats. Not sure I should share all my secrets though. :tape:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Pat,
> I think it depends on the kind of coat on the dog to be honest. Some human products have worked well on mine, I like Chris C., but I didn't like Isle of Dog. I have tried so many, but my favorite is one that seems to work on all the coats. Not sure I should share all my secrets though. :tape:


Awww C'mon Kathy, we won't tell!! :gossip:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Pat, any news out your way*

Riki and I share the same kind of cotton candy coat...I use shampoos with anti friz or anticurl cremes on him. Daisy can use anything as she is lucky and has the wavy silky coat. I often have to use something with sulphur in it for her because of her summer allergies which have just reappeared.

So many matts when she bites at her legs and hips. There isn't a flea on her or even the little pimples she had last year. Just a sensitive gal.

Again, the nicest Riki ever looked is the same thing that works for me...a hair straightener device.

Sue used to use Pantene.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

For 2 of my dogs i use Isle of Dog & Les Poochs. I love them both though Isle of Dog is a little more expensive than LP. On Jax i can use any cheap shampoo. He has a fabulous smooth silky coat. I dont even need a conditioner for him. He almost seems oily & needs to be bathed about every 5 days.I do use Pantene Blonde Expressions on him because it smells so good. I tried it on Tripp & Dream but i didnt like it for their coat.

I have tried several and always seem to go back to these.


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

This probably sounds crazy, but it seems to work well for Casey....it is a conditioner that I originally bought for myself from LUSH, a handmade soap company (franchise) which is all over North America. I use one called "American Cream". I bathe Casey once a week and use this conditioner and it makes her coat sooooo soft, and smells absolutely gorgeous!! To date it hasn't irritated her skin (fingers crossed!)


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Tessa has such a silky easy care coat that I can use almost anything and it looks fabulous, including Pantene. But for pet products I do like the Eqyss. Tucker is still a puppy so anything will work for him. It will be interesting to see what happens as he gets his adult coat though because he's more of a poof ball than Tessa 

The one shampoo/conditioner I didn't care for is Coat Handlers. Didn't do a thing for her coat. I now use it for foot and butt baths only just to get rid of it.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> I adore Nature's Specialties products - the plum silky shampoo and the aloe re-moisturizer.


I use the same. I am so happy that I found one product that works great for both Benji and Lizzie. Benji's coat is good with any product really unless it is too drying but Nature's Specialties Plum Silky and the Aloe Remoisturezer is working so much better with Lizzie's coat. I am not too fond of the fragrance though. My DH however likes it.


----------

